# How to rig salmon crank bait/thunderstick



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm planning on fishing for salmon this month. I was told that Rapalas or other crank bait/thundersticks are a good way of catching them. Just wanted to know if anyone has had luck that way. Also if they could recommend some crank baits to buy, and how to rig them. Like what knots to use, any swivels I need to buy? Also I plan on bringing some size 3 and 4 spinners. I am just going to used 30lbs monofilament line with a swivel and lure attached at the end, any thoughts on that simple rig?


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

I would run 30lb braid PowerPro get quality swivels rated for 50lb. I use duolok. Snaps. As for knots use what your favorite is. Mine is improved clinch, and leave a little longer tag end incase it slips.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

scotts98rt said:


> I would run 30lb braid PowerPro get quality swivels rated for 50lb. I use duolok. Snaps. As for knots use what your favorite is. Mine is improved clinch, and leave a little longer tag end incase it slips.


Thanks Scott. It looks like the size two is 55lbs. So I’m gonna buy a few of those. Any specific crankbaits that you recommend/have had good luck on?


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

scotts98rt said:


> I would run 30lb braid PowerPro get quality swivels rated for 50lb. I use duolok. Snaps. As for knots use what your favorite is. Mine is improved clinch, and leave a little longer tag end incase it slips.


I bought 30lbs text monofilament, because I’m a poor medical student lol. Do you think that should hold up against these beast salmon?


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Mono should be fine , just not as durable as braid. Also you can cast farther with braid. Firetiger thundersticks are a staple. Also 13 husky jersey work well too.


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

husky jerk. Damn phone.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

scotts98rt said:


> Mono should be fine , just not as durable as braid. Also you can cast farther with braid. Firetiger thundersticks are a staple. Also 13 husky jersey work well too.


Awesome. That’s what I’ve heard about firetiger. What size would you recommend? Sorry for the million questions


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Also have you ever fished for salmon on spinners? Any swivels you’d recommend?


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

Large thunderstick, size 13 husky jerk. On the spinners run a sampo ball bearing expensive, but no line twist...trust me. Spinners will twist mono after only a few casts. I like size 4 silver blades on the spinners.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

scotts98rt said:


> Large thunderstick, size 13 husky jerk. On the spinners run a sampo ball bearing expensive, but no line twist...trust me. Spinners will twist mono after only a few casts. I like size 4 silver blades on the spinners.


I’m just gonna try some cheaper swivels with 50lbs test. Those swivels are a little too expensive. Thank you for the recommendation though. I’ll get those once I’m out of medical school and have some money lol


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

30LB MONO IS TO HEAVY,i use to use 8 but if you feel more comfortable 12 is plenty.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

scrap the 30lb mono if your going that way...waaaayyy to heavy imo. 30lb braid is the way to go, 8lb mono equivalent diameter, and will cast alot better than 30lb mono, and probably give your lure much better action.
Or like fishdip said, drop down to 12lb or 14lb


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

mdj said:


> scrap the 30lb mono if your going that way...waaaayyy to heavy imo. 30lb braid is the way to go, 8lb mono equivalent diameter, and will cast alot better than 30lb mono, and probably give your lure much better action.
> Or like fishdip said, drop down to 12lb or 14lb


The monofilament 14lbs test will be able to handle those big ass salmon? I see these people on the Pere Marquette pulling out over 20lbs fish. I just want to make sure my line doesn't snap if I get a big one on


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

I found this Power Pro spectra Fiber braided fishing line 30lbs test moss green color? Any of you have experience with it? Or would you recommend it. Would I need a leader? Or is that moss green color ok?

https://www.amazon.com/Power-Spectr...003CUPT3S/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## MichiganBuckeye (Sep 4, 2020)

I run PP on 3/6 spinning rods. It works good. Will get a few wind knots when you first start using it, but it'll stop doing that after a couple uses. Other rods have super slick 8 or spiderwire. You won't be disappointed with this though. Even 30lb is probably overkill, Granted that's what mine have on them (40lb on my float rod)


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I caught one on 4# (mono) test a few years ago. I was trout fishing but landed a king on the pm


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

hypox said:


> I caught one on 4# (mono) test a few years ago. I was trout fishing but landed a king on the pm


Wow that’s impressive. I forget that the buoyancy of the water supports the salmons weight, so 12-14lbs mono should definitely be fine. But I might try the braided 30#, just because it seems to be the staple of most Michigan salmon fisherman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Mono is great in that it's easier to cut and you can tie a bigger variety of knots, but I swear by SpiderWire braid when I'm up there wrestling kings. I have everything in my tacklebox from 15lb up to 80lb. That's just my experience and I'm no expert, but it's what I'll be using this year when I head up. 

Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

I like 25 or 30 pound braid because you will be snagging up on logs quite a bit in the river and most of the time I can straighten the hook and get my lure back.

I carry a small dowel to wrap the line around a few times and provide a handle to pull the hooks out of the snag. Do NOT just hold the spool and pull straight back or the line on the spool will dig into itself and cause you all sorts of problems. And NEVER wrap the line around your hand to pull out a snag or you will have even bigger problems. If you do though, at least you are trained in First Aid.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Storm Deep Jr. ThunderStick in fire tiger for salmon on PM

Storm Original ThunderStick for Manistee in my experience.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

I would go with a heavy braid if you plan on yanking them out of the log jams. There can be a lot of timber in the rivers you need to keep fish out of as well.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you all sooo much! I’m definitely gonna pick up some braided 30# line. Does color matter? Or are they all pretty invisible to the salmon while they are preoccupied with an obnoxious firetiger Rapala?


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Aidan Zubak said:


> Thank you all sooo much! I’m definitely gonna pick up some braided 30# line. Does color matter? Or are they all pretty invisible to the salmon while they are preoccupied with an obnoxious firetiger Rapala?


Not really. Usually I’ll grab gray if is available, but I’ve caught a ton of them on lime green too because that is what I had.


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

I plan on bead fishing this year. Getting more excited with every passing hour. I head up at noon on Monday.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Hermin James said:


> I plan on bead fishing this year. Getting more excited with every passing hour. I head up at noon on Monday.


? Bead fishing ??


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah float fishing with single beads that imitate eggs.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey guys, sorry last question. What knot should I tie for the snaps? And what size duolok snaps should I buy?


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm planning on buying the 30lbs braided line. I don't know if that makes a difference for which knot to select


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.njtackle.com/terminal-tackle/snaps/

I have been using coastlocks myself.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Aidan Zubak said:


> I'm planning on buying the 30lbs braided line. I don't know if that makes a difference for which knot to select


I use a palomar knot, and highly recommend it.


*How to Tie the Palomar Knot*
78K views · Feb 21, 2018
YouTubeWired2Fish


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Palomar knot is great there is a reason its one of the most popular knots out there.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

fisheater said:


> I use a palomar knot, and highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> *How to Tie the Palomar Knot*
> ...


Awesome. I’ve been seeing this one recommended a lot lately. Thank you


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Trucks are all packed, boat is loaded and trailer packed. Rolling out in 2 hours. Should be fishing the Platte tonight!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Good luck Aidan,
I know Thundersticks and spinners catch salmon. However loosing them to snags gets expensive, and discourages you from casting towards fish holding water. Plan on stopping at the Ludington fish cleaning station around noonish, a little earlier may be better (Google it). People will give you egg skeins. I know, I didn’t want to share my bounty last time, but when asked I did. Many boat fishermen have no use for eggs and toss them.
The easy button is to cut a quarter (25 cents) size chunk of skein and place it on a hook under a slip bobber. Fish it on your Thunderstick casting outfit. I not sure what university you are attending. I’m close to Oakland U. I would be willing to show you a few things if you want to see something in person rather than virtual.


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

fisheater said:


> Good luck Aidan,
> I know Thundersticks and spinners catch salmon. However loosing them to snags gets expensive, and discourages you from casting towards fish holding water. Plan on stopping at the Ludington fish cleaning station around noonish, a little earlier may be better (Google it). People will give you egg skeins. I know, I didn’t want to share my bounty last time, but when asked I did. Many boat fishermen have no use for eggs and toss them.
> The easy button is to cut a quarter (25 cents) size chunk of skein and place it on a hook under a slip bobber. Fish it on your Thunderstick casting outfit. I not sure what university you are attending. I’m close to Oakland U. I would be willing to show you a few things if you want to see something in person rather than virtual.


I attend Oakland University’s medical school! I’m really close to campus. Maybe we can meet up before I head out there. I’m looking for as much help as I can get to make sure I catch a salmon this year. I’d love to pick a locals brain on tactics and rigging


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Aidan Zubak said:


> I attend Oakland University’s medical school! I’m really close to campus. Maybe we can meet up before I head out there. I’m looking for as much help as I can get to make sure I catch a salmon this year. I’d love to pick a locals brain on tactics and rigging


PM me a cell number. I’m within a half mile of campus. I can show you knots. I may have some slip bobber rigs to show you those. I mostly fish spawn bags, but I can show you hooks that work with either bags or skein. That’s for today, I’m home cutting grass. Well, cutting grass shortly


----------



## Hermin James (Apr 12, 2016)

Heck yeah sounds like fisheater will have you all set!


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Remember to post pictures of the salmon you catch


----------



## Aidan Zubak (Aug 30, 2020)

6667supersport said:


> Remember to post pictures of the salmon you catch


Will do! Hopefully catch something. I’m headed up on Friday hopefully I can thank all of your wisdom with a fish


----------



## Doug Biddle (Aug 2, 2019)

Aidan Zubak said:


> The monofilament 14lbs test will be able to handle those big ass salmon? I see these people on the Pere Marquette pulling out over 20lbs fish. I just want to make sure my line doesn't snap if I get a big one on


Your drag has to be your best friend, you don't want to horse them in!!


----------

